# How to Get Maximum Power From a Bandset.



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This is something I have wanted to do for a long time. While exploring the capabilities of Chinese tubes, I noticed a couple of things. Comparing 2040 tubes against 1842, I saw that at light ammo weights, 2040 outperformed 1842. At some point of increasing ammo weight, 1842 gained over 2040. Interestingly, this point was always well above the ammo weight most shooters use, for example 3/8 and 1/2 inch steel. I also saw that with increasing ammo weight and corresponding decreasing velocity, power increased. That was one reason I chose to limit minimum qualifying speed to 180 fps in Power Rangers. I knew that fast, heavy bands could be loaded with enough weight to generate very high power levels but at low velocity.

Following up on this, I shot a few shots over the Chrony today with a set of looped 1842 tubes on a Dankung Jungle Hunter. Ammo weights ranged from 54 grain 3/8 steel to 218 grain egg sinker. Here are the first round results.

Ammo - weight - speed - energy
.375 steel 54 gr 280 fps 9.6 lb/ft
.44 lead 121 gr 238 fps 15.12 lb/ft
.357 bullet 158 gr 218 fps 16.5 lb/ft
.45 bullet 194 gr 205 fps 18.05 lb/ft
Egg sinker 217 gr 195 fps 18.24 lb/ft

Note that as projectile weight goes up, speed goes down and energy goes up. Also of interest is that the .45 bullet carries almost twice as much energy as the much faster .375 steel, without increasing draw weight. At some point, energy will start to fall off, but I believe it will be below what I consider to be too slow for practical use. Anyway, I hope to be able to continue this testing with more weights and different rubber.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting, Red!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Henry.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry, great info, thank you for all your work with this.

I will be testing some 1842 in a few days... I very much like the low pull weight and the speed of the 3/8' steel. I may get some 2040 too.

I'm using a little Chinese style shooter for light carry, and the 1842, just may be the answer.

Thank you again Henry, great info.

wll


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Henry, your tests are helpful. I've always used your results chart to guide how I use 2040 & 1842. However, I would really want to know at what point 1745 takes over from 1842.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Good stuff. Thank you.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You guys do know that by liking what I am doing, you only encourage me? :king:

Kenyslinger, you may find this post interesting. The chart shows that 2040 loops outperform 1842 up to .44 lead (125 grains). At 161 grains, there is almost no difference. 1842 gains the edge with .495 lead (181 grains). Also note that at 305 grains, 1842 is still gaining energy, while 2040 has flattened out.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/?p=164190


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Henry. I wonder how distance of target would affect the energy of .44 caliber lead shot from 2040 and 1842. Does 2040 outperform 1842 at all slingshot hunting ranges?


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Distance of target should have no effect.If it outperforms it at close range, it will outperform it at all ranges.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Still need to test 1842, but the 3050 I got was absolutely the worst. ........ Looped 3050 7.5" static and a 40 inch draw got me 195fps with 3/8" steel .... horrible, just horrible. I took the tubes off and cut them up to be used for light cuffs. At full power, I will never own a sling that can only produce that kind of crappy speed this ammo that weight 54grs ....54grs is very light ammo !

I get good speed with 1745 or 1842 (270ish fps), not sure which is which. I get very good consistent speed with Green Dub Dub (275fps+) and Orange Dub Dub (265fps+) is right behind, all shooting 3/8" steel for testing.

Looking forward to getting 1842 and see how it really does compared to 1745 ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just redid my carry field sling as the Green Dub broke. Put on 1842 looped per Henry. This sing is set up for general use and I don't plan on shooting ammo heavier than 1/2' steel in weight. So far with my testing on Chinese slingshots I'm very impressed.

Many many month ago I tried 1842 and did not like it ... I'm very sure it was because I was not shooting it at 500%+ elongation factor ... and that is a big performance boost. I'm now shooting it at 7.25" static length and a 38" draw, a big difference between this and my old 8.5" static length 6 or so months ago !

1st time I chronographed it a few week ago after this thread, I got 275+fps with 3/8" steel and 225+fps with 1/2" steel if memory serves me right .... very, very nice !

wll


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Interesting. Good to know. Thanks for posting.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry .... do any more testing, I have been holding my breath waiting for your next report and I'm turning from blue to purple ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry, again to get these specs, what was you static length and your draw length ? I assume you are pulling in the 500 - 550% area ?

Thanks Henry.

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Henry. Wow, 280fps with 3/8" steel is wild! A few questions.

Shooting temperature?

Amber or black 1842?

Static release or active release?

Draw length?

Tube length?

Pouch size?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent work, Henry! Very valuable information ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Henry. Wow, 280fps with 3/8" steel is wild! A few questions.
> 
> Shooting temperature?
> Amber or black 1842?
> ...


I can tell you I am getting that and more at 70-85deg

I'm shooting black, static is 7.25" and draw is really just shy of 38"
Pouch is a ~16gr 5/8" wide by ? Rays Super Pouch or a single that weighs the same.

At 83 deg today I was getting 320fps ...... Just off the charts the ammo was flying so fast I could barely see it. Crazy.
I don't know if I'm doing something different or ? But my shooting is coming together for sure !

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey wll... that is awesome speed with the 3/8" steel ball! Any idea what kind of draw weight you are pulling? Can you maintain accuracy with that rig?

The fastest I have shot is 250fps with 3/8" steel. I think the double .030" flatbands were 3/4" x 1/2" x 7". It shot flat enough to hit an 8" disc at 40 yards without being concerned with excessive drop. Now 320fps should stretch out the distance beyond 50 yards.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hey wll... that is awesome speed with the 3/8" steel ball! Any idea what kind of draw weight you are pulling? Can you maintain accuracy with that rig?
> 
> The fastest I have shot is 250fps with 3/8" steel. I think the double .030" flatbands were 3/4" x 1/2" x 7". It shot flat enough to hit an 8" disc at 40 yards without being concerned with excessive drop. Now 320fps should stretch out the distance beyond 50 yards.


I had shots in the afternoon that were in that range, at my area that is not uncommon. I can tell you the 3/8" was a tight rope, and just a rocket through the air.....other ammo was not far behind.

The 1842 that Monkeynipples let me test is off the charts and is better in performance than my loved 5/16" single tube and my Green Dub ...Like I said in other post, I'm flabbergasted at it's performance.

I will do some more shooting and I very well may start departing with my Blueberry Dub and some of my other tubes if I get this speed on different occasions and this is not a fluke ..... I don't think it is as others have reported the 280ish fps with 3/8" steel on other post, which trickle downs the speed with other weight ammo !

The secret though is just like Henry says .... 500% elongation or maybe more the key. Will your tube life be shorter ... I'm sure it will (I'm at about 525%), but I don't care, If it gives up after 300-400 shots, I'll change it, but I think it will go more than that. The tubes are cheap and easy to change ! I probably shot 200+ shots playing around this weekend and for the huge difference in performance for me, it is worth the shorter tube life.

wll


----------

